# فيلم فيديو يوضح كيف يتم تعبئه الاسمنت فى الشكائر



## م/يوسف (4 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
دعونا نخوض فى عالم صناعة الاسمنت مرة اخرى واليوم اقدم لكم فيديو يوضح كيف يتم تعبئة الاسمنت فى الشكائر
لعله يعجبكم ويكون به استفاده
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
http://www.gulfup.com/do.php?id=1716201
:1:


----------



## مهندس قناوى (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (13 يوليو 2009)

مشكوريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن مهندس يوسف على هذا اعمل


----------



## Hydra (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكور على الفيديو المفيد اخي الكريم


----------



## عز الاسلام (7 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا باشمهندس يوسف على هذه المعلومات .
تقبل تحياتي ،،


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (16 أكتوبر 2009)

للاسف الملف لم يعد متوافر على الموقع , هل احد يتبرع ويرفعه لنا مرة اخري ؟


----------

